# Trans Europe Express, February 2013.



## jjstenso (Apr 7, 2013)

*Wilkommen. This is a collection of derps from a snowy trip across Europe a couple of months ago. *







*February*, supremely cold - a plan had been hatched to tour some of the continent’s better derp offerings. After landing in Koln to be greeted by sideways snow, five of us (Ric, myself, GeoVBeltphone, Only2Testes & Aar’ Clough) set out to traverse the snowy wastes of central Deutschland... via Liege and Pierre’s living room. 

Our mid sized, French built family wagen had ample space and mod cons, however, with a paltry 90 brake horse power, hills in 5th gear were power sappingly mundane and overtaking articulated lorries became a long drawn out experience. _*Not my words Carrol, but the words of Top Gear Magazine...
*_

Anyhow, following a slip sliding 4 hour power drive at speeds of up 250kmh** * in temps of -10c we arrived at our hostel (the film) -esque hotel long after we should have done.

_*may be an overestimation_

Next morning and first on our piece of paper was *KinderKlinik somethingorother* in the middle of a big forest - o2P spent hours poring over a hot google trying to find this place with minimal clues, which paid off - top job 10/10 bro nice morgue yeah. 
















Next off to the ubiquitous brocation of *Dr Anna*, whom we were reliably informed, didn't actually exist. Bit of a sad tale behind this one, as is usual with places that have such a wealth of personal artefacts left behind. You'd not guess it was as derp as it is from the outside either... 














Lots of driving later, we headed over to our most hospitable friend, Pierre's for customary wursts (the wrong ones apparently) drinks (the right ones), chats of "baldings" and "kupperchiefs" and bedded down as usual, in his living room. 

Next morning was a quick whistlestop tour of two stalwarts of the Ruhr, *Zeche Hugo* and some vintage winders that I'd visited on last year's Euroderpentrip then onto Belgium and our first taste of Chocomel...



















Entering Belgium, we headed to what has been named as *"Heavy Metal"* - a mothballed Steel mill, as reported by Ric, here. Not afraid to say that I lost my mind big time here, suffered from a massive case of vertigo after getting right to the top of the gantries and coming across a bit without hand rails and getting severe leg wobble... bad times. 














Next was a complete contrast, *Crystallerie Derpington*. Charming in places, too cold to hang around long. 
























Next, the *Labyrinth school*, which is on the outskirts of a _really nice_ Belgian town with the same name as a famous battle. Conversion is in full swing and it'll soon be a complex of posh dwellings. Cheers to Camera Shy for the infos re: builders, whom were not present.














Then on to Antwerp and a stay in the starkest, most minimal hostel ever to arise at 4.30am (by accident) and an early morning visit to the *Centre de Commerce. *






Followed by a convoluted, icy expedition to *Maybach Powerstation.*



















Then a quick stop at the *Crypt* in Brussels






And onwards... I'd caught a severe case of CBA so waited in the car and twiddled my nib whilst the other gents tried places I'd already been to: the Horror labs and were watched by a woman. Then the SNCB graveyard which has been emptied of all but 2 trains... Then Tapioca farm (derp) followed by a poor quality swimming pool... 

Yet more driving this time back to Koln, a quick visit to say "Hullo" to John Salomon, more beers and BROVIA based lols in a hipster hostel and then home... All in 3 days. 

Reports of some of the nicer places: 

Maybach Power Station

Dr Anna's Haus

Kinderklinik 02P

*J.*
​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 7, 2013)

Great write up of multiple places. Thanks.


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice set dude...there's the write up then


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 7, 2013)

Corr, nice report. Loving the write up as well as great pics, keep it up sir looking forward to more of these.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 7, 2013)

Awesome, just love the photo's


----------



## Scaramanger (Apr 7, 2013)

cool shots & interesting places


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 7, 2013)

some interesting shots there.


----------



## Bones out (Apr 8, 2013)

I say, that's all a bit special!


----------



## jjstenso (Apr 9, 2013)

Bonesout said:


> I say, that's all a bit special!



Cheers boss.


----------



## theoccipital (Apr 9, 2013)

Amazing! Some amazing pictures here and locations are exquisite! A bump of knuckles fella...


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 10, 2013)

Great stuff and what a trip!!!

Ref: Dr. Anna's... I was reliably informed she does, or rather did exist but Anna is not her name, and she was living in a retirement home not far away until very recently when she died. I assume that explains the house being untouched for so long and logic dictates that it will soon be sold or demolished. The doctors that practiced at that clinic appear both to have been male, one being her husband, so just what her role was in the clinic I am not sure. It's interesting but your photos in there look like it was tidied up a little compared to what we shot in the summer last year. Was the fox still on the piano upstairs because someone else posted recently and it had gone. Sad to see the place being looted.

Loved your pics to bits and well done on getting to see the crypt as it's a bit of a lottery apparently. We rocked up there only to find about ten million former coppers (well OK then, a few dozen) waiting to go to some grave near the crypt for a service of commemoration! Stealth is one thing but there is a limit!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow - awesome places, awesome photography...


----------



## jjstenso (Apr 14, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Great stuff and what a trip!!!
> 
> Ref: Dr. Anna's... I was reliably informed she does, or rather did exist but Anna is not her name, and she was living in a retirement home not far away until very recently when she died. I assume that explains the house being untouched for so long and logic dictates that it will soon be sold or demolished. The doctors that practiced at that clinic appear both to have been male, one being her husband, so just what her role was in the clinic I am not sure. It's interesting but your photos in there look like it was tidied up a little compared to what we shot in the summer last year. Was the fox still on the piano upstairs because someone else posted recently and it had gone. Sad to see the place being looted.
> 
> Loved your pics to bits and well done on getting to see the crypt as it's a bit of a lottery apparently. We rocked up there only to find about ten million former coppers (well OK then, a few dozen) waiting to go to some grave near the crypt for a service of commemoration! Stealth is one thing but there is a limit!



The "someone else" was me who posted and the foxes had already gone yes. 

Good info re: Dr Anna, that about ties in with what I was told by our German friends. 

RE: Crypt, it's very easy if you go in the opening hours of the Cemetary which are something like 10am until 4.30pm. This was my second visit, the first time we were locked in and had to be let out by the angry, cat loving warden. This time it was fine, the big circular steps under the mausoleum at the back take your straight down, completely legitimately - it does say no Photographs at the front gate but oh well.


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 14, 2013)

*BOSTIN STUFF!! Particularly Dr Annas... A most enjoyable report! *


----------



## jjstenso (Apr 25, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *BOSTIN STUFF!! Particularly Dr Annas... A most enjoyable report! *



Cheers for the BOSTIN' - I recommend an overseas trip to anyone.


----------



## Ruby1995 (Apr 26, 2013)

some awesome photos and great places there!


----------

